# [EVDL] Anybody have any real-world experience w/ the EV Warrior motor?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have plenty of real world experience with these motors. While they were
plentiful and cheap they were used in many combat robots. They worked fine
at 24V, but will quickly fry at anything higher. You can still find the
specs here: http://www.robotmarketplace.com/products/0M-EVCCW.html . It was
a dark day in combat robotics when they disappeared. The shaft is too small
for much of an overhung load. They came in CW and CCW timed versions. 
Instructions can be found on the website I provided for modifying the timing
to neutral. This was very necessary for use in robots because of frequent
reversals. The motors are difficult to mount because of a lack of features. 
Most clamped on the OD.
Stephen Chapman




> Eric Poulsen wrote:
> >
> > I've acquired one of the EV Warrior electric bicycle motors. Buddy of
> > mine has about 10 of them in a box he bought for cheap, and has been
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 11 Oct 2009 at 7:20, enganear wrote:
> 
> > It was a dark day in combat robotics when they disappeared.
> 
> ...


----------

